# Raid 5 Intel Matrix Controller

## xante

My current setup is 3 500gb hard drives in a raid 5 array that is controlled by the Asus Commando Intel Matrix Storage Controller.  I was wondering if it is possible to still setup a linux partition and install.  Currently Vista is installed on the first 200gb, leaving 730gb for linux  :Smile: .  I understand that this is still technically a "software" raid and fully understand the performance issues, Im just wondering if its possible and if it is what device will the raid show up as under /dev?

----------

## flybynite

 *xante wrote:*   

>  I was wondering if it is possible to still setup a linux partition and install. 

 

This seems to be supported in the kernel using the dmraid driver.    I don't know how current it is , but here is a place to start:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_with_NVRAID_using_dmraid

----------

## HeissFuss

You may need to run 'dmraid -ay' before your devices show up in /dev/mapper after booting to the livecd.  fdisk -l will also show all of the physical disks, but they will be sd* devices.

----------

## upengan78

 :Very Happy:  HeissFuss U are right,

dmraid -ay does the trick

----------

